# chinchilla?



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

is she chinchilla? or some sort of agouti fox? or maybe something else? thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe roan? The white hairs seem to more abundant close to her belly if her belly white or mostly white? IS there any trae of yellow or red in the fur? If not, then she might be roan.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

her belly is all white. and i havent seen any yellow or red hairs


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Poor agouti satin maybe?

Often agouti satins of petstore origin look like this.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

what kind of agouti? cuz arent agoutis more brownish?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Good agoutis are. Petstore agoutis (and wild agouti mice) are often a dully brownish gray like this mouse.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

but when i got her the store also had agoutis that didnt look like her. they looked like actual good agoutis. the only reason i didnt get one was because they were male  . so is she agouti then?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

From what I can see, she looks it. She's still small. Maybe as she grows (and molts) you can tell better for sure.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha ya i guess so. well then maybe i'll be able to tell in a few weeks!


----------

